# Wow!! 2004 club I found a few!!



## Jerich (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey Guys I was wondering ...there should be a Class of 2004 Club? Man time flys at times Huh? just a few i found man the list is scary Long!

Chris-4/19/04 I do not think anyone is as early as he!!! 
AdamS-4/22/04
7DyingTrees-5/6/04
DigitalBlack-5/25/04
MetalKen-6/27/04
Jerich-7/2/04
Drew-8/17/04


These are just a few we need to compile this list from the 4/22/04 date till Dec 2004...



But they have to ..be to this day Still posting...many are N/A....


----------



## Jason (Feb 5, 2008)

Im prolly not the biggest asshole but I'm porlly the orginal on the site...  Who am I kidding I prolly am the biggest asshole  



> Join Date: 12-14-2004


----------



## Zoltta (Feb 5, 2008)

Jason said:


> Im prolly not the biggest asshole but I'm porlly the orginal on the site...  Who am I kidding I prolly am the biggest asshole



Fuckin asshole


----------



## Shawn (Feb 5, 2008)

2005 represent! 



I wasn't here in 2004.


----------



## Shikaru (Feb 5, 2008)

I've been here since October 04. I feel like I should have more posts by now


----------



## Jerich (Feb 5, 2008)

Shawn said:


> 2005 represent!
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't here in 2004.


That would be a whole different thread PAL!!!  

Being an asshole should be allowed since you have been here since 2004... 


Having alot of posts is way overrated...There are tons of people with thousands of posts and still say nothing!  
I prefer the 2004 club... plus we have tons of lurkers who watch but do not post and they are part of the 2004 club they need to post on this thread letting us know they are "alive"...


2004 Club since 7/2/04


----------



## Drew (Feb 5, 2008)

Jerich said:


> Having alot of posts is way overrated...There are tons of people with thousands of posts and still say nothing!



"Go To Hell, Jerich.&#8482;"


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 5, 2008)

I came over in "The Great ExtendedRangeGuitarForum Exodus Of 2005"


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 5, 2008)

Jerich said:


> Having alot of posts is way overrated...



The damn it is


----------



## Jerich (Feb 5, 2008)

haha...some times it takes a little comment like that to bring the 2004 clubbers out...

surprised Chris has not chimed in yet?


----------



## Mastodon (Feb 6, 2008)

Shawn said:


> 2005 represent!
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't here in 2004.



I was in in 05 at first too, but I completely forgot my login and password so I just made a new one.


----------



## dpm (Feb 6, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> I came over in "The Great ExtendedRangeGuitarForum Exodus Of 2005"



ditto.... I have to be honest and say I was a little scared of this place coz I thought it might be full of Korn wannabes 

How the fuck does Drew get 25000 posts? The great Mr. Nolife


----------



## Chris (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## dpm (Feb 7, 2008)

Why so sad?


----------



## Jerich (Feb 9, 2008)

wow i am surprised that more 2004-ers have not replyed to this thread..HMMMM... did Drew Kill them all? 


with all his Posts!!! 

There is more talk on the GREEN Modavibrator/freinds... thread! of which is Blah!!

Hey Chris Make my Color of my posting name "Pink" cause I'm's ..is bitching....


----------



## keithb (Feb 12, 2008)

Don't forget me!


----------



## Drew (Feb 12, 2008)

Jerich said:


> wow i am surprised that more 2004-ers have not replyed to this thread..HMMMM... did Drew Kill them all?
> 
> 
> with all his Posts!!!
> ...



The posting name is a little beyond my sweet-ass VB skills, but I can probably work some mojo on your user title...


----------



## Drew (Feb 12, 2008)

Drew said:


> The posting name is a little beyond my sweet-ass VB skills, but I can probably work some mojo on your *user title*...


----------



## jacksonplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

Another 2004 guy checking in...


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Mar 4, 2008)

Join Date 
12-11-2004 

From ERG Forum too.


----------



## Kotex (Mar 6, 2008)

Shawn said:


> 2005 represent!
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't here in 2004.



'05! 

I was actually lurking around since like the summer of '05 but I didn't join 'till the fall.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Mar 6, 2008)

04 dude here... although you would hardly know by the amount of posts I've contributed. 

I'm a slacker. 

EDIT
wow... cool! I just realized this was my 666 post. Cue the music to the Twilight Zone.


----------



## stuh84 (Mar 6, 2008)

"Join Date: 11-01-2004"

I didn't post for a long time, then did for a while, then I pissed off a lot of people about a month or two back because I was short sighted and biased against a member, and haven't really posted since.

I lurk therefore I am


----------



## Josh (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Chris (Mar 25, 2008)

Josh said:


>



I think you're user #2.


----------



## Josh (Mar 25, 2008)

Chris said:


> I think you're user #2.



Nope but I'm on the first page.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 27, 2008)

I'd forgotten I joined after a post in jemsite in the 7string guitars forum! I'm an old fogey, cool!


----------



## Drew (Mar 27, 2008)

You've been here longer than me, dude.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Apr 18, 2008)

Kotex said:


> '05!
> 
> I was actually lurking around since like the summer of '05 but I didn't join 'till the fall.



'05 rules.

I, as well, had been lurking for a while, since January of '05. I wish I would've just joined then.

If I remember correctly, I came over because Nyck (whom, I don't think posts anymore) told me about this place on the old MXTabs forum, just as it started to suck something fierce.


----------

